# Malaysian black and gold



## Goliath (Feb 2, 2008)

I got these a while ago from Botar and they are really cool.  Starting to get some nice color too.

mike

They went from this.






to this.










notice the venom in this one.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 2, 2008)

very cool man!whats up with that venom dripping 
fierce little guys eh?


----------



## hamfoto (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't let her get 'cha!  I don't think anyone knows what their venom is like...generally, bright colors like that mean leave me alone, I'm nasty...

Chris


----------



## thedude (Feb 2, 2008)

is that a huntsman, orb weaver or jumping spider


----------



## lucanidae (Feb 3, 2008)

Segestriidae I believe, would love to get my hands on some of those! How long did it take to go from small instar to full colored adult?


----------



## Erigo (Feb 3, 2008)

I think that it is a Sparassidae.. The ocular disposition is same.. Segestriidae have a disposition completely different, and they have six eyes, the leg disposition is different because segestriidae have 6 legs towards ahead and 2 toward back; while this spider have eight eyes. this spider have the superior row of eyes identical to sparassidae.

Could you post a clear immage of ocular disposition?

Sorry for my english

Bye!


----------



## lucanidae (Feb 3, 2008)

http://botarby8s.com/images/truespiders/blackyellow2.jpg

You can see in this picture that the eye pattern is definitely not Sparassidae. Also, look at the young, no Sparassid spiderlings look like that. I'm not really sure they are Segestriidae, but their lifestyle in captivity would definitely give it away....plus that is what the dealer is calling them.


----------



## Erigo (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm confused..  is possible that you are right.. but the disposition ocular remember me the disposition of sparassidae_ Megaloremmius leo_ (this spider though is in sparassidae I think that it have a particular ocular disposition; of course this spider not anything concern with Megaloremmius, i post this immage just for comparison)
http://www.dimijianimages.com/More-p19-Madagascar-p6/Megaloremmius-leo-spider-Madagascar-gallery.htm

I think that the ocular disposition of this spider not concern with segestriidae..

I post ocular disposition of _segestria sp._

http://www.araneae.unibe.ch/Bestimmung/familienschluessel/segestriidae/segestria/bra-104-7.gif

Perhaps, can be that laterals eyes of lower row not are clerarly visible in this photo..


----------



## Goliath (Feb 3, 2008)

syndicate,

All I did was put a metal rod infront of him to stop him and he reared up and you could see the venom start to come out.

Erigo,

I wish I could get a better picture of the eyes but that feature is still too small to capture even for the macro lens I have.  

Eric,

The time between the 2 pictures is about 5 1/2 months and they still have a good amount of growing to do.  In my experience with these guys in captivity they act in all manners like Salticidae.  As far as I know they are not in that family but they do act like them.  They will jump for prey, have very good eye sight, and also build a silken retreat much like a jumper.  They are also very adept at taking prey much larger than themselves without any hesitation, 2 to 3X their size.

mike


----------



## lhystrix (Feb 3, 2008)

lucanidae said:


> http://botarby8s.com/images/truespiders/blackyellow2.jpg
> 
> You can see in this picture that the eye pattern is definitely not Sparassidae. Also, look at the young, no Sparassid spiderlings look like that. I'm not really sure they are Segestriidae, but their lifestyle in captivity would definitely give it away....plus that is what the dealer is calling them.


I agree with Erigo about Sparassidae. 83 genera and numerous species, at least 21 genera in Southeast Asia. While they do have two eye rows, there is variation between genera. There is no set eye pattern for every genus in the family.

What makes you think no Sparassidae spiderlings look like that? Many huntsman spiders have long, slender abdomens. Many spiders also change shape throughout their life cycle. A good example that you may be familiar with is the Silver Argiope; the abdomens of early instars look nothing like those of adults.


----------



## Erigo (Feb 3, 2008)

jeff h said:


> Many huntsman spiders have long, slender abdomens. Many spiders also change shape throughout their life cycle. A good example that you may be familiar with is the Silver Argiope; the abdomens of early instars look nothing like those of adults.



I agree with jeff.. for example _Palystes sp._, _Heteropoda sp._ are a sparassidae with a long and slender abdomen..


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Goliath, it looks like you could get a better shot of the spider's eyes if you had more light, the pic looks too dark to get the eyes, but sounds like it might take some work to shoot again with more light.  I messed with the contrast and brightness with your pic and could see some eyes.  I just took a pic of the eyes on a big sparassid I found yesterday, let me know if you want me to post it.


----------



## lucanidae (Feb 3, 2008)

The behavior you describe definitely corresponds more with Sparrasiidae then it does with Segestriidae. Weird that the dealer would have them labeled as something so unlike what they seem to be.


----------



## Erigo (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe that the photo of Lucanidae not show the same specie of Goliath?

I research more photos of thi spider.. and I find this:http://www.savagedigital.com/myalbum/

The route is: main menu-open menu-the wild-icky and the 84 photo

The album show that this spider is African, not Asian (the spider of Goliath is asian, malaysian).
This photo show clearly 8 eyes.. so, this isn't segestriidae..
The ocular disposition remember me Amaurobiidae.. this family make a retreat and behaviour similar to segestria sp. (this way confirm thesis of Lucanidae).

Ocular disposition of Amaurobiidae:

http://www.jorgenlissner.dk/images/Pictures/Callobius_claustrarius_han_1735.jpg


ocular disposition of Miturgidae:

http://www.volny.cz/alspiders/clubionidae_Cheiracanthium_erraticum_M5.jpg

http://volny.cz/ergomusic/clubionidae_Cheiracantium_virescens_F1.jpg


http://www.volny.cz/alspiders/clubionidae_Cheiracanthium_erraticum_F2.jpg

For me, the ocular disposition of goliath's spider is different to spider of lucanidae.
So, the spider of Goliath is sparassidae, the spider of Lucanidae maybe Amaurobiidae or Miturgidae ( the spinnerets pattern can be similar) or another family because this disposition ocular is similar in many families.  I'm very confused; Whatever we need size, behaviour..


----------



## Goliath (Feb 4, 2008)

Erigo said:


> Maybe that the photo of Lucanidae not show the same specie of Goliath?
> 
> I research more photos of thi spider.. and I find this:http://www.savagedigital.com/myalbum/
> 
> ...


I will try to get a better picture if possible to show the eyes.  The picture Lucanidae posted from Botar's site is the picture of the mother of the babies that I have.  They are the same species, I do not know why it is listed under African on Randy's site, probably just a mix up.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## Goliath (Feb 4, 2008)

Galapoheros,

I would like to see that picture.  You are correct if I had more light it would be no problem, but I will try.  I really need to get some good photofloods and a diffuser to solve the problem.  Usually I will take pictures outside, unfortunately is about 10 F here so that option is out.  

mike


----------



## Erigo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm very convused :? :wall:


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 4, 2008)

OK, I found a few Olios giganteus over the weekend out in the desert.  Someone here in Austin had to tell me what they were, I'm very surprised I hadn't looked into them before.  I tried to get a good face shot after I read this thread.  Maybe it will help out a little.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 4, 2008)

wow thats  a nice spider there Galapho!
any more shots of her?


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah I took more pics, I should prob start another thread for it though.  But that pic is probably the best one anyway.  So is the spider in this thread a Sparassidae?  How big do this get, or did I miss that info?


----------



## padkison (Feb 5, 2008)

These sound like a neat spider to keep.  However, I don't want anything with potent venom.  Anyone want to volunteer as a tester  



Goliath said:


> In my experience with these guys in captivity they act in all manners like Salticidae.  As far as I know they are not in that family but they do act like them.  They will jump for prey, have very good eye sight, and also build a silken retreat much like a jumper.  They are also very adept at taking prey much larger than themselves without any hesitation, 2 to 3X their size.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*very cool*

have looked at those on botars list several times,very intriguing.with your photos even more so.nice pics and thanks
andy


----------



## froggyman (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice olios! its so fat


----------



## nhaverland413 (Apr 5, 2008)

Reviving a dead thread I know, but I just got mine in last week. about half the size of yours goliath, very shy... great hunter though! About half the color that yours has as well.  how large is yours? (body length)


----------



## Goliath (Apr 5, 2008)

nhaverland413 said:


> Reviving a dead thread I know, but I just got mine in last week. about half the size of yours goliath, very shy... great hunter though! About half the color that yours has as well.  how large is yours? (body length)



Glad to hear more people are getting these, they are great.  Like you noticed they are shy and will often seal themselves up for quite some time.  Mine probably are about 1.5" at the moment.  I just had one molt but it has not come out yet for me to see how big it is.  They are great hunters.  They will not hesitate to take prey much bigger than themselves, and that prey does not squirm for long after they bite. 

mike


----------



## nhaverland413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Interesting, mine hasn't built a real hide yet, just a small silk canopy sort of thing.


----------



## Keith1212 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great pics and a scary spider!


----------



## nhaverland413 (Apr 6, 2008)

I spoke too soon! it put up a nice little hideaway right in between the glass and some bark today. 24/7 visibility!


----------



## lhystrix (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are some images of a wc adult male Malaysian black and gold huntsman, Sparassidae.
I don't own it, just examined and took pictures of it.


----------



## Goliath (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Jeff.  How large was this male?  I had 2 just molt here and one is female and the others is a male, both still juveniles though.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 26, 2008)

Definately some awesome looking spiders! :drool:


----------



## lhystrix (May 4, 2008)

Goliath said:


> Very nice Jeff.  How large was this male?  I had 2 just molt here and one is female and the others is a male, both still juveniles though.
> 
> Thanks,
> mike


Hey, Mike.
That male was BL~23mm. 
Any more images of your specimens?


----------



## Goliath (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Jeff for the info, my male is approaching that size.  I wonder if that is typically and if there is dramatic sexually dimorphism between the sexes.  I will have to take some more pictures of these guys.  Maybe this weekend.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## nhaverland413 (May 10, 2008)

So was the identification of these ever really solved? Are they segestriidae, sparassidae or something else? I found an interesting link with photos of a Thelcticopis severa, which has striking similarities to these "Malaysian Black and Golds." Not sure how valid it is but none the less, check it out....


http://spider.fun.cx/okinawa/Kamasugumo.htm


----------



## Goliath (May 10, 2008)

nhaverland413,

As far as I know the identification has not been solved yet.  They do look similiar to the pictures you posted though.

Here are some new pictures.

Enjoy,
mike

Immature Female





Immature Male


----------



## nhaverland413 (May 10, 2008)

Wow! great new shots! can't wait for mine to get that size!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Aug 12, 2008)

*b&Gs*

You know I have some of the babies that are now larger that I got from botar.  Have about 20 left.  They are really neat and I can't wait for them to get larger so I can see thier colors better.


----------



## *Parabuthus* (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi.



Really nice spider!


----------



## stonemantis (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm glad I found a thread on this species because I have quite a few babies that are showing adult coloration. (No pictures at the moment but, when I get around to sexing them I will post a few)

Anyways, I was wondering if this species would be considered tubewebbers? 

The reason I am asking is because the parent (Originally Botar's Female) I observed made it's home/web near the top of the container she was in. The juveniles however make tube webs into the substrate and act more like a burrower/arboreal.

Since there is little info on this species, I am asking keepers of this species if there individual/individuals make their home in the dirt or do they make their home near the top of the container.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Aug 21, 2008)

*The ones*

the ones I had made ther homes in the middle and top mostly.  I think you just got em all huh


----------



## lhystrix (Aug 21, 2008)

nhaverland413 said:


> So was the identification of these ever really solved? Are they segestriidae, sparassidae or something else? I found an interesting link with photos of a Thelcticopis severa, which has striking similarities to these "Malaysian Black and Golds." Not sure how valid it is but none the less, check it out....
> 
> 
> http://spider.fun.cx/okinawa/Kamasugumo.htm


The spiders in question are not Segestriids, as they have eight eyes as previously noted.
The adult male I posted images of is a Sparassid.

Unfortunately I missed your link, and it's not working now.


----------



## stonemantis (Aug 21, 2008)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> the ones I had made ther homes in the middle and top mostly.


Interesting, because now they all are burrowed in the dirt and have made a tube web around the burrows they dug. They are being housed in containers that are the same as the ones that you shipped them in and they all are feeding well.



KenTheBugGuy said:


> I think you just got em all huh


I definitely did  and I will buy more if I knew where to get them.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Aug 21, 2008)

stonemantis said:


> Interesting, because now they all are burrowed in the dirt and have made a tube web around the burrows they dug. They are being housed in containers that are the same as the ones that you shipped them in and they all are feeding well.
> 
> 
> I definitely did  and I will buy more if I knew where to get them.


Well that could be it...they were in smaller tubes that were taller before ...thats how they came to me.  Maybe the wider space allows them to dig down like that where the taller skinny tubes did not.


----------



## stonemantis (Aug 22, 2008)

Now the question is: What is the true ID is on this species? 

Because I am planning on breeding them and would like to know how to label them. They are malaysian black and gold for now until an accurate ID can be made.


----------

